
Pcicrawler: A Python-based command-line interface tool to debug PCI issues - vitplister
https://engineering.fb.com/open-source/pcicrawler/
======
mvanveen
How does this tool compare to lspci?

~~~
feisuzhu
I have never managed to interpret the output of `lspci -tvnn` (mainly the bus
number) but I can read `pcicrawler -t`.

